# Bob Roll's face



## wolfereeno (Feb 12, 2004)

Was watching yesterday's Road to the Tour coverage and it kind of looked like Bob had a bandage on the side of his face and more make up than usual. I was wondering if he took a face plant.

Funniest story I ever read was in his book where he's described being in a race and trying to take off his outer jersey riding no hands only to find someone pinned his race number through both layers of his clothes. With his jacket and arms stuck over his head he flew off the road into some family's roadside picnic table.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

wolfereeno said:


> ...
> 
> Funniest story I ever read was in his book where he's described being in a race and trying to take off his outer jersey riding no hands only to find someone pinned his race number through both layers of his clothes. With his jacket and arms stuck over his head he flew off the road into some family's roadside picnic table.


That's a great story


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

wolfereeno said:


> Was watching yesterday's Road to the Tour coverage and it kind of looked like Bob had a bandage on the side of his face and more make up than usual. I was wondering if he took a face plant.


It looked to me that he grew some sideburns but instead of having the bottom of them parallel to the ground like "normal people", he has them at 45 degrees the opposite of what most people would do. In that, I'm not surprised as he's a unusual fellow, that Bob.


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

Einstruzende said:


> That's a great story



Oh he's got a few. There was the one time in the tour where he had to crap really really bad so he panics and dives behind a hedge. Does his business and turns around to see a horrified french family picnicking on the lawn just a few yards away. Bob pulls up his pants, runs over and steals a muffin off their blanket and hops back on his bike and rides away.

My favorite is his story from the Giro on the Gavia pass in a legendary snow storm (this is the year Hampsten won). He said the descent was so cold he actually got off his bike and started running back UP the mountain in a misguided attempt to get warm.


----------



## jankty (Sep 27, 2004)

*Gavia and insane Bobke*

Ron Keifel relayed that stage once and said that Bob was utterly out of his mind. He was singing and yelling at the top of his voice and flying past everyone on the way down to the finish. Their hands were so cold you couldn't brake, just kinda club the brake-levers. Of course at the finish Bob had to be hauled away in a thermal blanket. It may have caused some "damage."


----------



## JBergland (Feb 13, 2004)

Last year Bob spoke at our end of the year banquet for the MN Cycling Federation. He arrived a little on the late side and looked fairly disheveled… unshaven, hair going in all kinds of directions, etc. The story goes that he was ‘out’ all night long the night before with some local long time friends. His facial expressions said it all each time someone to a picture/flash… looked like a Bugs Bunny cartoon when a character gets hit in the head and sees stars and birds flying around. He was polite… kept talking to people who approached him and posing for pictures until the banquet got started. 

As Bob was called to the stage, I thought, ‘This might not be so good’. Bob’s hair was still going in all kinds of directions and he looked like he was still seeing those stars and birds circling his head. As he started, you could tell he hadn’t really prepared anything… was just going on-the-fly. For the next hour Bob had the entire audience in the palm of his hand telling story after story after story!! At the end, he opened it up to the audience for questions or requests. There was not one thing that came from the audience that Bob didn’t tell a story about. He even fielded a question about doping & Tyler and managed to make it funny/entertaining. If anyone ever gets a chance to see Bob speak or even just meet him, DO IT!! It will be more than worth your time!!

JB


----------



## cascadebiker (Aug 17, 2004)

*Side Burns*

Bob has a real Wolfman Jack look going- rather unpleasing to the eye. I can see him in a few years with big bushy lambchops in an attempt to offset the ever-dwindling wisps on top of his head.

Bob, if you are reading this...please shave 'em, please?


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*THose chops are so Euro*



cascadebiker said:


> Bob has a real Wolfman Jack look going- rather unpleasing to the eye. I can see him in a few years with big bushy lambchops in an attempt to offset the ever-dwindling wisps on top of his head.
> 
> Bob, if you are reading this...please shave 'em, please?


sorta cool.....It goes with his wacky image anyway.


----------



## cascadebiker (Aug 17, 2004)

*Bob in 2 or 3 more years*


----------



## Roger H (Feb 8, 2002)

*Lambchops*

I'm pretty sure he had lambchops at one time earlier in his career. Perhaps he's reliving the past?


----------



## Roger H (Feb 8, 2002)

*Found a link.....*

Check it out.
http://www.olntv.com/olnbb/viewtopic.php?t=309&


----------



## wolfereeno (Feb 12, 2004)

Roger H said:


> Check it out.
> http://www.olntv.com/olnbb/viewtopic.php?t=309&


 LOL! Great pic. Don't seem very aero though


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

jankty said:


> Ron Keifel relayed that stage once and said that Bob was utterly out of his mind. He was singing and yelling at the top of his voice and flying past everyone on the way down to the finish. Their hands were so cold you couldn't brake, just kinda club the brake-levers. Of course at the finish Bob had to be hauled away in a thermal blanket. It may have caused some "damage."


Ron is starting to resemble Bobke a bit these days:


----------



## SJBiker (Jan 22, 2004)

*like this?*



cascadebiker said:


> Bob has a real Wolfman Jack look going- rather unpleasing to the eye. I can see him in a few years with big bushy lambchops in an attempt to offset the ever-dwindling wisps on top of his head.
> 
> Bob, if you are reading this...please shave 'em, please?


in a few more years:


----------



## purplepaul (Nov 21, 2002)

Groovy baby!

Yeah!!


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

dagger said:


> sorta cool.....It goes with his wacky image anyway.



http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=34563


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

wasfast said:


> It looked to me that he grew some sideburns but instead of having the bottom of them parallel to the ground like "normal people", he has them at 45 degrees the opposite of what most people would do. In that, I'm not surprised as he's a unusual fellow, that Bob.


i honestly like the chops. i sported a nice thick pair for a summer. now i keep them a bit more trimmed but they do get woolly after a couple months.

if you're growing chops like that, most people i've seen have the angle. sort-of the ultra-cool chops. if they only come straight down the front of the ear, then flat is good. but if they creep onto the cheek, the angle is sweet.


----------

